# Crunchy bow pedals, how to disassemble and service?



## BradCon (Nov 23, 2020)

I’m working on a 61 Mark IVJaguar. I’m almost through the disassembly process. It’s time for the cranks and pedals to get attention. The pedals are fairly rusty and very crunchy when spinning. This is the first time I’ve torn a bike down to this level and I am being careful with it.
  How can these be broken down, de-rusted, and greased( has to have bearings, right)? And guidance is appreciated. (I searched and did not find an answer before asking here)


----------



## bloo (Nov 23, 2020)

If it is rebuildable at all (many bow pedals were not), the round cap over the end is a separate piece that can be popped off. Underneath might be a removable nut and a cone.... or not.


----------



## BradCon (Nov 23, 2020)

Except for the flattened section that you use to remove the pedal from the crank, I could not find another flat section to use with a wrench. 
It looks like I should squeeze the pedal together and remove the ‘end cap’, but being cautious, I’m asking for some experience to help out. Squeezing by hand is not an option, so vise?


----------



## phantom (Nov 23, 2020)

You need a vice. The nut on the threaded end will come off. Yes, there are bearings in there. The cap will pop off but takes some gentle force if you know what I mean.


----------



## BradCon (Nov 23, 2020)

phantom said:


> You need a vice. The nut on the threaded end will come off. Yes, there are bearings in there. The cap will pop off but takes some gentle force if you know what I mean.



Do I need a square bit to hold the threaded part, while turning the nut? 
Is there a guide or video for this?


----------



## bloo (Nov 23, 2020)

Assuming a rebuildable version of the bow pedal:

Once the cap is off the end, you would hold the one end of the shaft (where the crank threads are) with a pedal wrench or a vice, using the flats as normal. Then, take off the nut at the cap end with a wrench. Under the nut will be a keyed washer that you can slide off, and then you can unscrew the bearing cone and it will all come apart. Do it over a pan if possible. If by some chance they used loose balls instead of a retainer, the balls will go everywhere.

If it is not rebuildable, then you will see one of two things. Either there is no nut under the cap, and they have just mashed the end of the shaft to hold the cone in, or there is a nut but they have mashed the end of the shaft so you can't take the nut off.


----------



## BradCon (Nov 23, 2020)

bloo said:


> Assuming a rebuildable version of the bow pedal:
> 
> Once the cap is off the end, you would hold the one end of the shaft (where the crank threads are) with a pedal wrench or a vice, using the flats as normal. Then, take off the nut at the cap end with a wrench. Under the nut will be a keyed washer that you can slide off, and then you can unscrew the bearing cone and it will all come apart. Do it over a pan if possible. If by some chance they used loose balls instead of a retainer, the balls will go everywhere.
> 
> If it is not rebuildable, then you will see one of two things. Either there is no nut under the cap, and they have just mashed the end of the shaft to hold the cone in, or there is a nut but they have mashed the end of the shaft so you can't take the nut off.



Thank you!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2020)

The large cap bow pedals like that can be rebuilt. 

Here's a vid.


----------



## BradCon (Nov 23, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The large cap bow pedals like that can be rebuilt.
> 
> Here's a vid.



Thank you!


----------



## BradCon (Nov 26, 2020)

I did not get the ends off and disassemble, but I am quite pleased as to how they turned out.  Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2020)

Lookin pretty good. Did you soak them in anything?

Here's a thread that mentions a few ways to get the caps off. I just use a super large blade screwdriver and hammer while standing on the pedal but there's some easy ways mentioned. 









						Corvette 59 - pedals ? | All Things Schwinn
					

Hi guys....questions questions.  Thanks in advance.   I have the correct schwinn bow pedals on my corvette 59. The chRome isn't bad but on the one side the bearing is rough.   I would like to strip and rebuild this...Im being dumb...could someone tell me how to break it? Does that end cap pop...




					thecabe.com


----------



## BradCon (Nov 26, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Lookin pretty good. Did you soak them in anything?
> 
> Here's a thread that mentions a few ways to get the caps off. I just use a super large blade screwdriver and hammer while standing on the pedal but there's some easy ways mentioned.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links! I’m going to try that.  
I soaked them in Evaporust and the sprocket. Then rubbed it with #0000 steel wool for a couple of minutes. now for the grease.


----------



## BradCon (Nov 27, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Lookin pretty good. Did you soak them in anything?
> 
> Here's a thread that mentions a few ways to get the caps off. I just use a super large blade screwdriver and hammer while standing on the pedal but there's some easy ways mentioned.
> 
> ...



Thank you again @GTs58! Your thread got me where I wanted to be. I have the pedals torn down and ready for the cleaning and greasing they need.


----------



## BrentP (Nov 28, 2020)

BradCon said:


> I’m working on a 61 Mark IVJaguar. I’m almost through the disassembly process. It’s time for the cranks and pedals to get attention. The pedals are fairly rusty and very crunchy when spinning. This is the first time I’ve torn a bike down to this level and I am being careful with it.
> How can these be broken down, de-rusted, and greased( has to have bearings, right)? And guidance is appreciated. (I searched and did not find an answer before asking here)View attachment 1306015
> View attachment 1306017


----------



## BrentP (Nov 28, 2020)

Evaporust is a miracle cure for things like this.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Great information , thanks everyone !


----------



## SKPC (Jan 17, 2021)

Good job!  I applaud the long-term design features of the Schwinn/Torrington rebuildable pedals that they produced over the years.  A pedal
made like that encourages long term service and long life.


----------

